
Show HN: Clean My Feed – Clean Up the Twitter Accounts You Follow - owenconti
https://cleanmyfeed.xyz/
======
captn3m0
I’ve been planning to make this for a long time, so some suggestions:

\- Remove the buttons and switch to a Tinder swipe. Saves space on mobiles

\- Prefetch content for next follower

\- only show last 3 tweets

\- option to hide RTs

\- Sort by last activity. The people I just followed are the ones I’m least
likely to unfollow now, so show either old accounts or older follows first.

\- bio is important. It needs to be present for context.

For a rough implementation of the Tinder idea, see
[https://github.com/captn3m0/quick-list-
select](https://github.com/captn3m0/quick-list-select) which I made to help me
filter large lists manually.

Disclaimer: I've only tried it on my mobile so far

~~~
owenconti
Hey thanks for the feedback! Mobile was definitely an after thought so I'll
have to look into the swiping idea.

\- Prefetching next follower makes a lot of sense

\- I originally only wanted to show the last 5 tweets, but Twitter's API is
weird. Adding the option to hide retweets should be doable.

\- "Sort by last activity": YES! I 100% agree it makes way more sense to list
by oldest follows first, however, again Twitter's API limits this :( I could
go through and pull ALL follows up front, which I may do eventually.

\- I can definitely display the bio

Thanks again for the feedback!

~~~
captn3m0
>pull ALL follows up front, which I may do eventually.

This is what I was thinking of as well. (The twitter API is really terrible at
this). Most people won't have enough followers to cause issues.

